# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Âu >  Loch Lomond - Địa điểm du lịch nổi tiếng ở Scotland

## nguyetnt

- Thiên nhiên luôn tạo ra sự cuốn hút đối với toàn nhân loại qua những nét đẹp muôn hình của nó. Thiên nhiên không chỉ giúp làm dịu nhẹ đôi mắt, mà còn đặt cơ thể và tâm hồn vào sự khuấy khỏa và thoải mái. Những hồ nước có lẽ là món quà của tạo hóa dành cho trái đất chúng ta. Cảnh quan mà chúng ta tạo ra có khả năng đưa chúng ta đến những không gian tĩnh lặng và yên bình trong nhộn nhịp hối hả của cuộc sống mà mỗi người đang phải đối mặt hàng ngày.


Tuyến quốc lộ A82 chạy dọc phía Tây của Loch Lomond rất thuận tiện cho du khách ghé thăm. Dù chỉ dừng chân lại giây lát thôi, du khách cũng khó lòng có thể cưỡng lại sức hút từ vẻ đẹp tuyệt vời của Loch Lomond.


Sau khi đi qua những cánh rừng, khung cảnh của Loch Lomond mở ra đẹp như trong tranh vậy. Ở nơi đây, không khí thật thanh bình với những bãi cỏ xanh và những chú cừu đang nhởn nhơ gặm cỏ.


Trên mặt nước trong vắt, một vài đôi thiên nga đang nô đùa trong ánh nắng chan hòa. Ở phía đằng xa, những con tàu hơi nước đang nhả những làn khói trắng theo làn gió nhè nhẹ như tô điểm thêm cho vẻ đẹp của hồ.




Xa xa những con tàu đông đúc… khung cảnh không những không bị nhòe đi
mà làm cho không khí quanh đây trở nên sinh động và có hồn hơn
Hồ Loch Lomond là hồ nước ngọt lớn nhất tại Scotland. Hồ nước tuyệt đẹp này là nơi chia cắt giũa các vùng đất thấp và vùng cao nguyên của miền Trung Scotland.


Nó có chiều dài 39km và chiều rộng từ 1,2 đến 8km. Hồ nước này thực sự là nơi tham quan rất thú vị cho du khách vì nó có trên dưới 30 hòn đảo nhỏ nằm rải rác khắp nơi trên mặt hồ.


Đây là một điểm du lịch nổi tiếng, được biết đến với các môn thể thao dưới nước và khu bến du thuyền. Khung cảnh xung quanh hồ tạo cho chúng ta cảm giác có vẻ như nó được hình thành nên từ những suy nghĩ của một họa sĩ trên bức tranh sơn dầu của mình.


Hoặc từ trong tâm trí của một tiểu thuyết gia lãng mạn
khi miêu tả khung cảnh kỳ diệu này trong một cuốn tiểu thuyết.


Ở Loch Lomond có xấp xỉ khoảng 60 hòn đảo nhỏ, tuy nhiên thực sự chỉ có khoảng 38 hòn đảo là ổn định. Số còn lại là thường chìm trong mặt nước và chỉ nhô lên khi mực nước hạ thấp.


Những hòn đảo ở Loch Lomond được những thi sĩ văn chương, nhạc sĩ và du khách ví như là một thứ đồ trang sức tuyệt vời màu xanh lục của cỏ cây hoa lá. Đây cũng là chủ đề và niềm cảm hứng tuyệt vời dành cho những nhà nghệ thuật.


Hồ Loch Lomond ngày nay là một phần trong công viên quốc gia Loch Lomond – Trossacks với những cánh rừng tuyệt đẹp, những dãy núi cao vút và vô vàn các loại động thực vật phong phú. Đỉnh núi cao nhất của công viên là Ben Lomond ( trên 974m), tại đây du khách có thể phóng tầm mắt ra xa bao quát toàn bộ khung cảnh tuyệt vời của hồ.


Trong một cuộc thăm dò được tiến hành năm 2005, hồ Loch Lomond được công nhận
là kỳ quan thiên nhiên của thế giới lớn thứ 5 tại Vương Quốc Anh.
Nguồn: Sotaydulich.com

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Scotland đẹp quá  :love struck:

----------


## khanhszin

nc nè có thiên nga đẹp thật

----------


## jhonnyboy

Thật tuyết nếu được đặt chân đến đây

----------

